# Hamster's skin is dry and flaking like dandruff



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there any one explanation that can be why skin appears to be dry and flaky like dandruff? 

The 3-legged hamster (Harry) that my Mam took in - he seems to have this issue. Some of you may recall me posting about him on here not long ago, he has the scent gland that needs cleaning regularly. He will be going to the vets, but just wondering if anything immediately springs to mind that it is likely to be?

p.s. I'm posting about far too many different species on forums lately


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Could be lice, could be an allergic reaction to bedding. The vet will probably do a skin scrape to see.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Let us know how things go at the vets


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it just dry? Have your tried olive oil on the skin?

Otherwise maybe allergies/dermatistis?


----------

